# Need Help On Hide-A-Way Strobe Install



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a 2002 Silverado 2500HD and would like to know who has pic's of where to install the power supply and where you put the lights..The Kit is a CSP690 From Whelen..

Thanks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone?...


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

02DURAMAX;491858 said:


> Anyone?...


Hi Duramax
I have pictures of my strobe install on my 05 ext 2500 HD. Send me a email and I will send you some pictures. [email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I put my front strobes in the top of my turn signals on the front of my 02 and for the back I put them in the turn signals also. There is lots of room, so it's a very easy install. Mine have been in there for over 5 years with no problems. I put the power supply under my rear seats and I drilled a couple 1/2" holes in the floor to run my wiring up. I ran all my wiring up the left side of the frame because that's where the factory wiring is routed. Sorry no pics.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

I agree w/ JD Dave, sounds like he had the right plan.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Power supply can go under the back seat. Strobes in front turn signals and strobes in rear reverse or rear turn signal.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

MY petpeve, Wireloom every exposed wire for a clean and professional installation. I hate seeing uncovered wires.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

ultimate plow;494764 said:


> Power supply can go under the back seat. Strobes in front turn signals and strobes in rear reverse or rear turn signal.


Ok I'm going to put them on the turning signals and reverse lights...my question is do you drill the hole on the side of the tail light?.

here is the tail light i have..









were the blue is what im talking about









thanks


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

The placement of the strobes in this style tailight is VERY important. The spots you have in blue won't work due to placement of bolts and mounts on the gate side of the opening. I took pics of our taillight for you so you can see exactly where they should go.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

I realize this is old but does anyone know what location to put the bulbs in the front turn signals?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You can replace the DRL bulb with a strobe tube or put them in just next to the bulb.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

NickGB;688968 said:


> You can replace the DRL bulb with a strobe tube or put them in just next to the bulb.


I wanted to put them in the turn signals... is that not a good idea?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You can do that too. Which turn signals do you have?

Like these?








You'll drill a 1" hole just next to the OEM bulb, making sure to leave enough room so that the strobe tube will not contact the incandescent bulb. I haven't taken those headlights apart, but I would imagine that putting the strobes towards the middle of the truck in relation to the turn signal bulbs would give you the best coverage and output.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

This is not my truck but these are the lights on mine...


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Yup, exactly like I said, drill your hole just inboard of the turn signal bulb.

This is off a 1995 GMC, but it gives you an idea where the bulb should go.










The bulb on the left in the picture is where you want to put yours.


----------



## Petetheo (Sep 21, 2008)

I keep thinking LED is the way of the future.No hiding power supplies,and they should last longer than flash tubes.That should be my next project for my `04 Vision.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Petetheo;690233 said:


> I keep thinking LED is the way of the future.No hiding power supplies,and they should last longer than flash tubes.That should be my next project for my `04 Vision.


There is no question they are the future of emergency/warning lighting. Almost all lightheads are rated at 100,000 hours of use and they offer true colors, instead of faded washed out lens color.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

Watch how close to the lens your strobe tube is. The heat WILL melt a lens. Leds do not give off heat. Most newer trucks do not have the clearance for heat disbursment.


----------

